# travel trailers under 90inches wide



## camaronz (Oct 24, 2007)

Can anybody help me ....we are looking to buy a used travel trailer narrower than 90 inches in width as we need it to be able to fit into a shipping container. Our budget is under $10k,I have seen that trail lite currently make one I think called a bantam @ 7ft 3ins and wondered if anybody knows if Trail lite have been producing them in previous years or if there are any other manufacturers who have been building narrower trailers, possibly with slides???? cheerz Steve and Jill


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: travel trailers under 90inches wide

Cassita also does so and I do believe that Burro does. You can do a search on those two names to get more information. Another company make is the Egg. All are fiberglass small trailers in the 12' to 16' length and under 8' in width.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 26, 2007)

Re: travel trailers under 90inches wide

Amerilite, by Gulf Stream is built 90 inches wide, but when you add the awning, they go over that.


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: travel trailers under 90inches wide

Scamp makes 2 trailers and one 5thwheel(don't know the heighth you can go.  Bigfoot used to make a 7.5 foot but discontinued it a few years ago.  Bohler is another but you will have to buy a used one.  they've been out of business for a while.


----------

